# Are MA Audio Speakers good?



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Need to buy.

and I got a Fosgate t3002, but it keeps cutting out when I turn it up past half way. Real newbie to ohms, so don't know what info you might need.

Number of Channels 2
Rated Power
continuous power 50W x 2 @ 4-Ohms RMS
100W x 2 @ 2-Ohms RMS
150W x 2 @ 1-Ohms RMS
200W x 1 @ 4-Ohms bridged RMS
300W x 1 @ 2-Ohms bridged RMS
Total Power
total sum of 'rated power' 300 Watts
Bridgeable Yes
Crossover Controls High-Pass (HP): 40-400Hz 12db/Octave
Low-Pass (LP): 40-400Hz 12db/Octave
Tone Controls Bass: 0dB to +18dB @ 35-70Hz
Signal Input Low level: 1 RCA pair
Signal Output Low level: 1 RCA pair
Power Input Connector Block
Power Wire Gauge 4 AWG
Speaker Output Connector Screw terminal barrier strip
Speaker Wire Gauge 8 AWG to 18 AWG
Heat Sink Type Cast aluminum
Cooling Convection
Remote Controls ParaPunch Bass EQ (included with cable)
Visual Indicators Power On
Thermal Status
Speaker Protection
Circuit Topology Class Class A/B
Frequency Response 20Hz to 20kHz +/- 0.5 dB


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

No....but that is just my opinion.


----------



## TblaziNon22s (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 18 2009, 09:15 AM~14803511
> *No....but that is just my opinion.
> *



X2


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

no


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

junk


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TblaziNon22s+Aug 18 2009, 03:18 PM~14807379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it is not just my opinion! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

I guess that answers that. MA is garbage.
What about that fostgate t3002. I always thought fosgate was suppose to be good, but I also got a kicker amps that owns it,(kicker hits hard!). For some reason the extreme lows completly drop out, but the kicker amp stay stable. I'm not really not trying to be loudest guy on the block, but dang! Could the fosgate be defective?
Thanks for the response.


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

bull shit ma audio is decent, alot of these guys dont like anytrhing but fi or re but the truth is ma's will get loud, im not saying they are gonna have the best sound quality but ma does bump, the way i see it is if you have a 300 watt amp it would be pointless to buy an fi that is 1000rms and 2000 peak power, juss get a 300 watt ma audio, get a good box made and port it and have it tuned, and then it will still bump, 
i used to have one of those t3002 amps and that shit pushed both my jl w3s with no problem, i was only powering them half way but those fuckers slammed like a bastard, and juss last night i built a ported box tuned to 33 hrtz with a 3 inch port for a a 12 sony xplode, (for my mother in law) and hooked it up to my jl 500/1 and that shit was seriously slapping for one 12, it sounded like i had atleast 3 12's in there (lower quality subs), i think i suprised her when she heard it on a good amp inside a good box instead of a walmart sealed box


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

but im not saying they are the best, but if you have a decent amp wich that is for a smaller amp, and a good box, you can make that sub hit hard


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Aug 18 2009, 09:02 AM~14803361
> *Need to  buy.
> 
> and I got a Fosgate t3002, but it keeps cutting out when I turn it up past half way. Real newbie to ohms, so don't know what info you might need.
> ...



so you have a MA Audio sub hooked up to the t3002?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Electrical??????

Alternator
Guage wire
Batterie


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Aug 19 2009, 01:20 PM~14817384
> *so you have a MA Audio sub hooked up to the t3002?
> *


No, I took the t3002 out and replaced it with the Kicker 450. I it hooked to a MTX 10. Sounds like a beast for one speaker.
I was looking at getting the MA's 10", but changed my mind.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Aug 19 2009, 02:23 PM~14816729
> *bull shit ma audio is decent, alot of these guys dont like anytrhing but fi or re but the truth is ma's will get loud, im not saying they are gonna have the best sound quality but ma does bump, the way i see it is if you have a 300 watt amp it would be pointless to buy an fi that is 1000rms and 2000 peak power, juss get a 300 watt ma audio, get a good box made and port it and have it tuned, and then it will still bump,
> i used to have one of those t3002 amps and that shit pushed both my jl w3s with no problem, i was only powering them half way but those fuckers slammed like a bastard, and juss last night i built a ported box tuned to 33 hrtz with a 3 inch port for a a 12 sony xplode, (for my mother in law) and hooked it up to my jl 500/1 and that shit was seriously slapping for one 12, it sounded like i had atleast 3 12's in there (lower quality subs), i think i suprised her when she heard it on a good amp inside a good box instead of a walmart sealed box
> *


MA is garbage. FI is Superior to most subs and I challenge you to put a 300w MA up against any FI sub in a properly built enclosure with it's rms being thrown at it.



Sundown is actually one of my favorite companies right know because they have subs and amps. But I guess they should pack it in because they can be out done by $50.00 flea market junk.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Aug 19 2009, 11:23 AM~14816729
> *bull shit ma audio is decent, alot of these guys dont like anytrhing but fi or re but the truth is ma's will get loud, im not saying they are gonna have the best sound quality but ma does bump, the way i see it is if you have a 300 watt amp it would be pointless to buy an fi that is 1000rms and 2000 peak power, juss get a 300 watt ma audio, get a good box made and port it and have it tuned, and then it will still bump,
> i used to have one of those t3002 amps and that shit pushed both my jl w3s with no problem, i was only powering them half way but those fuckers slammed like a bastard, and juss last night i built a ported box tuned to 33 hrtz with a 3 inch port for a a 12 sony xplode, (for my mother in law) and hooked it up to my jl 500/1 and that shit was seriously slapping for one 12, it sounded like i had atleast 3 12's in there (lower quality subs), i think i suprised her when she heard it on a good amp inside a good box instead of a walmart sealed box
> *


To be completely honest I actually prefer old school RF, and image dynamics, old school Boston Pro, etc....none of which is Fi or Re. It is all personal preference, so yes, to some that have had a decent experience they can say Ma is good....but from my personal experience working with it, it is crap! :biggrin:


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 20 2009, 09:48 AM~14826880
> *To be completely honest I actually prefer old school RF, and image dynamics, old school Boston Pro, etc....none of which is Fi or Re. It is all personal preference, so yes, to some that have had a decent experience they can say Ma is good....but from my personal experience working with it, it is crap!  :biggrin:
> *



X2

i used to work at a stereo shop where we would sell a mix of brands,from low end brands to name brand stuff. when we installed some budget shit and compared it to the name brand stuff,there was no comparision on sound,clarity,and quality of the name brands to the cheap stuff. and im not trying to jump on band wagons,but you cant compare MA audio to the big dogs(be it FI,RE,DD,Sundown,Treo,Image Dynamics,Fosgate,Kicker etc) and even tho its cheaply priced,you can probably get better stuff for about the saame price.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatruss_@Aug 19 2009, 01:23 PM~14816729
> *bull shit ma audio is decent, alot of these guys dont like anytrhing but fi or re but the truth is ma's will get loud, im not saying they are gonna have the best sound quality but ma does bump, the way i see it is if you have a 300 watt amp it would be pointless to buy an fi that is 1000rms and 2000 peak power, juss get a 300 watt ma audio, get a good box made and port it and have it tuned, and then it will still bump,
> i used to have one of those t3002 amps and that shit pushed both my jl w3s with no problem, i was only powering them half way but those fuckers slammed like a bastard, and juss last night i built a ported box tuned to 33 hrtz with a 3 inch port for a a 12 sony xplode, (for my mother in law) and hooked it up to my jl 500/1 and that shit was seriously slapping for one 12, it sounded like i had atleast 3 12's in there (lower quality subs), i think i suprised her when she heard it on a good amp inside a good box instead of a walmart sealed box
> *


amazingly I didnt see anyone say shit about DD/RE/Fi until you chimed in..... fact of the matter is MA subs are pure garbage, I dont know what your definition of "bump" is but most people like music some like it louder than others.... the only fool that would run or recommend MA Audio either works for the company or has never heard even a decent mid level sub..... pack it up MA belongs in the bottom of a trashcan


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Is the Hifonics"Brutus" just as good as the kicker "Solo Barak"? Same guy got one new in the box $40.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Aug 21 2009, 05:20 AM~14836474
> *Is the Hifonics"Brutus" just as good as the kicker "Solo Barak"? Same guy got one new in the box $40.
> *


Again it is all personal preference, but I would have to say no on that one. And to be completely honest, if your only paying $40 for a sub then you get what you pay for.  :biggrin: 

But again....just my opinion!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

CAR STEREO BASIC RULES FOR LOW BUDGET CRAP

1. IF IS IT TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE.....
2. IF YOU SEE AT A SWAP MEET....
3. IF YOUR BOY GOT THEM FOR $10....
4. ANY TIME SOMEONE BASHES OTHER QUALITY PRODUCTS, AND SAYS, THEY DO NOT DO THIS.....
5. IF YOU CAN FIND IT IN THE PARTS INC CATALOG..

ETC ETC ETC


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

MA's coils sound like they slap around everytime they hit sound like shit but to be honest im installing 2 15'' ma sub in my car today becuase it senior year and im tired of not having a system... I cant afford 300 dollar subs and it is what it is...
But just saying dont be afraid to start at the bottom and work your way up you dont need to buy top quality competition goods from the very begining try out different things till you find something you really like...
I noticed if you go on audio forums thats where most of the big dogs play and and most any of them will tell you that anything besides the tops brands like FI, RE, DC, DD, ID suck but its not about what THEY like... Catch my drift?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 21 2009, 10:29 AM~14837479
> *CAR STEREO BASIC RULES FOR LOW BUDGET CRAP
> 
> 1. IF IS IT TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE.....
> ...


co-signed

This shit should be pinned


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 20 2009, 06:07 PM~14832199
> *amazingly I didnt see anyone say shit about DD/RE/Fi until you chimed in..... fact of the matter is MA subs are pure garbage, I dont know what your definition of "bump" is but most people like music some like it louder than others.... the only fool that would run or recommend MA Audio either works for the company or has never heard even a decent mid level sub..... pack it up MA belongs in the bottom of a trashcan
> *


holy fuck dudes, im juss saying if i didnt have money and i had a small amp, i would radther bump ma any day over vr3 or sony sub. and my deffinition of bump is headaches, blurred vision, ringin ears and flexing windows, heres a video of my system, its only one sub, its ok for right now, i would deff like to upgrade, its a 15" kicker L7 in a ported box, this is the old box. this one was 6 cubic ft and had a 3 inch poirt tuned to 28hrtz, i juss made a new box that has a 5 inch port and is tuned to 37 hrtz, the new deff pushes more air then this one, the only shit part is tuning it higher , i lost alot on my deep lows, at 28 hrtz that shit would hurt when the deep lows hit


http://s226.photobucket.com/albums/dd27/fa...=subflex005.flv


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

not enough port area and tuned too high.... 32hz is a happy medium


----------

